# The Pre Frontal Bite Was Awesome, But The Day Of Was Even Better!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Well Iâ€™m back , Iâ€™m sure most of you know that i went through neck surgery that had me out of the game for about 20 days . I had a hand go numb on me for approximately 7 months and about 3 mriâ€™s later i finally found the right doctor to fix the issue . The problem was a herniated disc in my c6 and c7 vertebrae and Dr. Weil Stewart quickly fixed the issue . I am still wearing a neck brace but it has not stopped me from getting back going running trips again . The day Before this horrible windy front we had we quickly found some quality Trout and Tournament level Redfish that were just beautiful . These slot Reds were measuring at about the 27 1/2 and 27 3/4 Mark and at about 9lbs plus. We had over 12 that were hitting these marks and they were nailing the Trout Support Lures in 3â€™ of water over some mud/Shell drop offs and light grass beds. These fish will hold here until the heat of the Summer hits and they have done this in the little area for as long as i can remember. The day of the front we only fished the morning hours and again we had plenty of beautiful Reds and some nice Trout to the 6lb range and they also were slamming Trout Support Lures made by Tobin Strickland, "What An Awesome Lure" and also Salty Larue Down South Lures . I gotta say it was a welcoming come back after laying in bed for 14 days or so , what a miserable surgery it was. Weâ€™ll continue on drifting deeper shell and muddy areas and also wading areas with a light shell bottom mixed with some good ol grass. The fishing is out of this world right now other that these late fronts weâ€™ve been getting and Iâ€™d say we may see one more strong one and all that will be over . I still have some great days open in May and June which are some of the best months of the year due to the transition stage of the fish will be over. The bay is healthy and the fish are plenty so give me a shout and weâ€™ll get out there and gettem. Thank You For reading the reports and stay safe out there. I can accommodate any type of fishing you wish to do and I definitely have a Kid friendly boat, I love to get kids or someone new to experience the beauty out here along with some great fishing. I also have lodging available pending if itâ€™s not booked or not on Caney Creek in Sargent which is about 5 minutes from the boat launch . It goes for $150 a night and has a pier if you want to fish The creek which usually always holds nice Reds, Trout and Flounder. Also Wesley with Blast and Cast has 2 fishing cabins on the creek with the same accommodation but with different pricing depending on your group, I have all the contact numbers for you. They are definitely nice places on the creek and close to the boat ramp I use. 
Captain Hollis Forrester 
979-236-3115 [email protected] 
www.capthollisforrester.com 
Facebook: Matagorda Bay Fishing Guide
#Ezwadebelts #outcast_rods #Downsouthlures #Troutsupportlures #chickenboylures #grindterminaltackle
P.S most of you know but i also do Reel cleaning and Reel repair on the side. Iâ€™ve been doing it for the past 15 years but really have not ever announced it , number one reason , I always forget when Iâ€™m typing these reports, lol , but yes i can super tune a reel and i only use the best Bearings out there which are BOCA. Amazing how well they can make a clean reel cast so well !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good Job Hollis. Nice report.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------

